# Chick Tips!



## NauticalFishwife

I thought it might be fun to share tid bits of ideas we ladies have come up with. After all, it's usually the little things that make us smile. It can be anything from time saving tips while cooking in a hot galley to sewing tips. Here's one ... I don't consider myself as overly modest. You really can't be if you shower in marinas without private showers. You step out of the shower and dry off, then wrap the towel around you. And you know how it always falls off as soon as you raise your arms?! After you use your wide tooth comb to untangle your hair. Then use the comb as a clip to hold your towel. Overlap your towel around you then, slip the comb, between two teeth at one end of the comb over the towel -then again at the other end of the comb. It clips your towel around you while you primp!


----------



## Stillraining

Oh Bother.....And the post started out with such great promise too...


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... Martha, don't mind Still, he's just got a mind in the gutter and looking for any possible help he can get with the women. 


Stillraining said:


> Oh Bother.....And the post started out with such great promise too...


----------



## Freesail99

> he's just got a mind in the gutter and looking for any possible help he can get with the women.


I think the thread title was such to get us all to think, just that......


----------



## NauticalFishwife

This really ISN'T a test to see how many males hang out in the Ladies room!
But an effort to get women more involved. So here goes another shower tip. 
Men do not care where there feet are standing! They can take a shower and step onto a slimy floor and slip those wet feet into "use to be non smelling when bought" shoes. But ladies care...so I take along one of the 99 cent rubber like placemats to the shower. Nice non slip place to put my clean tootsies. Dries quick too. I do use a different color than the placemats for the table!


----------



## Joesaila

Those el cheapo thongs [feet kind] work good for men & women. I need to get pair to keep w my shower kit.


----------



## Melrna

Ok here is mime. Head/ Shower area
Tip #1 Those of us will long hair or just plain loosing it, I put a stainless strainer over the sump inlets on the boat. After cleaning out the pump once you will appreciate it. 
Tip #2. Only soft liquid soap on the boat is allowed. No bars period. Keeps out soap scum build up on the hoses and shower/head area. Also keeps out soap build up on the sump pump too. 

Melissa
Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## NauticalFishwife

Melrna, thank you! It's never dawned on me about the bar of soap and scum issues. Out with the bars! This is a bit on the gross side, but I try to "clean" out the head holding tank once a month or so. Have it pumped out, then fill with water and a bit of soap-rock the boat back and forth, then have it pumped out again. Remember how hard it was to wipe clean those baby bottoms when changing diapers? How do you get the sides of the holding tank "clean" before pumping out? Is there any magic soap? Even the holding tank treatments don't seem to get that off.


----------



## Melrna

Holding Tank - Depending on use, Pressure wash it once a year if one has an inspection plate. I plan on pressure washing the boat once a year, bottom, thru-holes, bilges ( if necessary) and topsides along with the water and holding tank. Water tank might not be necessary since I live on the boat and drain the tank once a week. 

Water - I use a whole household filters that gets most of the yuck out of the city water supply. I went to Home Depot and made a rig the attach's directly to the garden hose and my water tank, It lives in my anchor locker when not in use. Total cost $ 35.00. Price of filters $18 for two. The ends are capped when not in use. It is a pretty cool set-up.


----------



## eryka

Hey Melissa, did I miss something? You've got a boat and you're now living aboard? Congrats!


----------



## NauticalFishwife

Fat thighs unite. A "young" friend of mine always sails in a little short wicking material sundress! They cruised for several years in the Caribbean and she swears it's cooler than shorts. But I find chaffing an issue until it dawned on me to use the stuff I use when I bike. Works well, keeps you from getting the red bumps, and the dress or skirt is cooler.And it lasts a lot longer than talc.
Eryka-I know you have some great tips.. will you share one?


----------



## eryka

Martha - I saw this thread & it's a good one - I can't think of anything that's girl-specific just at the moment - but then again I can't think of much at all right now - coming up on 95 degrees and I had too much rum last night <*blush*>


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Don't blame me for lurking in the ladies lounge---this thread just appeared in the most recent postings column. Since I know Martha, (From boat shows) I decided to read it. I used to sell bathroom equipment- Shower doors, shower wall treatments, etc. I always told my customers, especially those who purchased cultured marble walls, that they should be careful about the soap they buy. I know you have seen the ads for Coast soap which said it rinses completely and leaves you really clean. It also rinses off your shower door! Same is true of Irish Spring and Lever 2000. Almost any other soap I have tried leaves an insoluable scum behind. Years ago I used Lifeboy, and it was one of the worst! I now use Irish Spring, both in my cultured marble shower at home and on my boat, never had a soap scum problem!


----------



## eryka

Don - what about liquid soaps? Bars, to me, are just one more thing that can fall when we heel, whereas a liquid pump jug can be locked down. I'm experimenting to find a liquid that works for both skin & hair so we can streamline (no luck yet, I'll let you all know if I find one).


----------



## eryka

The *ahem* "receptacles for feminine hygiene products" found in public restrooms make great trash cans in the head - they can be wall mounted or inside a door, don't tip over, and have a lid.

Oops - I didn't mean to imply that you should "find" one by stealing it from a public restroom - try a commercial plumbing supply place!


----------



## eryka

*Hand signals - no yelling!*

Anchoring, docking, or someone is doing bow watch navigating through fog or crab pot floats. Agree on a set of hand signals so the person on the bow can communicate with the helm without getting hoarse (or providing the evening's entertainment for the marina or anchorage!)

We use: an extended arm pointing means turn the helm in this direction, keep turning until you get an "ok" signal then stay on new course; hand with fingers slowly opening and closing means "creep forward slowly;" fist means "hold it right there," etc. You get teh idea - you don't have to use ours as long as you and your crew agree on what they mean.

They sell walkie-talkie hands free headsets to do this, but why pay money to look geeky when you can work it out for free, look cool, and amaze guests at the same time?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Eryka---liquids work well, I just prefer bars (I especially like some of the liquids sold in bars!) Re your other post--- I don't mind looking geeky - my wife cannot remember hand signals, doesn't like it when I shout, and she usually is at the helm since I have depth perception problems. I have a friend who spent several hundred for an intercom system on his boat, I use 10 dollar walkie talkie headsets from toys-r-us. When the marine environment proves too much for them, they are disposable!


----------



## eryka

Sorry Don, no geeky insult intended. 

It's 5:00, I'm going to find a liquid from a bar.


----------



## fcsob

For the holding tank try fabric softner. I know it breaks up solids not sure about the sides. Thank for the other info.


----------



## Melrna

Yep that is sooo correct eryka, New boat and semi liveaboard. Life is grand right now.


----------



## NauticalFishwife

fcsob-I like the idea of trying fabric softner in the holding tank. It shouldn't have anything that would harm rubber fittings and we could have that nice lavender smell when pumping out. Eryka... What a GREAT idea for a trash can in the head. I bet it would mount behind the head and the lid would be great to keep the water out when showering. Our head is rather small and I took the shower curtain completely off, so remove the little trash can everytime I shower. Thank you! It's 7 o'clock and I'm going to go find liquid in a bar... got that idea from Eryka too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am relatively new here, but here are my 2 cents. I have just "graduated" this year to a boat with a head! Hurray! Last 2 years my husband and I day-sailed on a 17-foot Thistle with no cabin at all. Could not go sailing on certain days of the month. On other days I was impatient to get back to shore to use the park port-o-potty. Now we have a 27-foot Catalina with a head and I can keep my feminine products actually on board! The showers where we have a berth are nice too, they have a small dressing room attached to each one. There are lots of ladies using curling irons and blow dryers and such there too. What a step up! ;-)


----------



## eryka

mrsadm - Congrats on the new boat! One caveat - paper and cardboard stored aboard for longer periods can get moldy or buggy - I've found it safer to store that type of "products" in ziplocs


----------



## NauticalFishwife

Has anyone used the "green bags" for fruits and veggies? I just bought a box and I'm trying them out to see if they do make a difference and keep things fresh longer.


----------



## Freesail99

Remember not to wash strawberries prior to storing them. Washing will accelerate their spoilage.


----------



## adamtroyg

nauticalfishwife asked. .. "How do you get the sides of the holding tank "clean" before pumping out? Is there any magic soap? Even the holding tank treatments don't seem to get that off."

what product did you use for 'treatment' ?
generally soaps are basic (pH) use vinegar (acetic acid ) or citrus product ( citric acid ) 
i've used powdered citric acid in my dishwasher at home and run it without silverware or plates and afterwards it looked brand new inside.


----------



## Yofy

Marina showers: You women are sooo lucky. We don't have any public facilities in our current marina. I always take a pair of flip flops (cheap rubber thongs) to public showers. They are good but they do require a balancing act while drying off. Nice idea that plastic place mat.

Soap: We use natural soap products whenever possible and I clean with vinegar. It's a great scum remover. I flush our drains and hoses with coca cola every couple of months. You wouldn't believe the scum buildup that coca cola will remove! 

Head: I flush the head hoses with vinegar every few months when I can pump straight out to sea. It's even better if you put vinegar in the lines and let it sit for a few hours and then pump. I wouldn't do this with a holding tank though.

Green Bags: I have tried them and I wasn't so impressed. We live aboard in a REALLY hot climate (high 40's C or over 100 degrees F for months at a time) and I found that the plastic just made the vegetables mold. Maybe in a more temperate climate they would work better.

And speaking of hot weather, my favourite item of clothing is a sarong. I have several and when its really hot out I wet one with fresh water and ring it out and either wear it as a sarong (if we're alone  ) or I drape it over my shoulders as a shawl. If it's a stinking hot night, I sleep under a damp sarong. It is very cooling.

For chafe, heat rash and thigh rub I use cornflour with dried lavendar petals. It smells nice, is non irritating and calming to the skin.

Robyn


----------



## sailingdog

Yes, they do work fairly well. Also, remember to keep the apples separate from other fruit/veggies. Apples naturally release ethylene gas which is used to ripen other fruits and veggies...but can accellerate spoilage as well.



NauticalFishwife said:


> Has anyone used the "green bags" for fruits and veggies? I just bought a box and I'm trying them out to see if they do make a difference and keep things fresh longer.


----------



## eryka

NauticalFishwife said:


> Has anyone used the "green bags" for fruits and veggies? I just bought a box and I'm trying them out to see if they do make a difference and keep things fresh longer.


Martha - I'm pretty happy with them for things that you would ordinarily keep in a plastic bag in the fridge, like carrots. Things that you wouldn't normally keep in plastic, like mushrooms, not so much.


----------



## eryka

sailingdog said:


> Yes, they do work fairly well. Also, remember to keep the apples separate from other fruit/veggies. Apples naturally release ethylene gas which is used to ripen other fruits and veggies...but can accellerate spoilage as well.


The mfg of our green bags tells you to bag only one kind of vegetable in each bag, this must be the reason. And BTW, they don't last indefinitely - I think the adsorption sites in the plastic eventually fill up, then the bag loses its special magic and is just like any other plastic bag.


----------



## NauticalFishwife

Just returned from a week of sailing and I did use the green bags. They worked well for most things. I did toss several things into one bag - green onions, celery and a few carrots and they didn't fair quite as well. I hate to waste food but all those bags for just a few things I thought I'd save the room and toss them all in together. They got a bit on the mushy side and I pitched them all today. I'm wondering if they didn't get too cold in my cooler. Any tips on organizing the cooler would be helpful. I do really well at the beginning of each trip ... then when we have left overs they seem to get lost and never eaten (sort of like home) and there is always something that freezes that shouldn't and something that I try to keep frozen that thaws! We have an old Sea Frost-engine driven-box like cold plate. I usually start off with two blocks of ice on the bottom to maintain cold and a bag of ice for drinks. I get so spoiled when delivering the 50-70 foot boats with the freezers! Any ideas ?


----------



## artbyjody

NauticalFishwife said:


> Just returned from a week of sailing and I did use the green bags. They worked well for most things. I did toss several things into one bag - green onions, celery and a few carrots and they didn't fair quite as well. I hate to waste food but all those bags for just a few things I thought I'd save the room and toss them all in together. They got a bit on the mushy side and I pitched them all today. I'm wondering if they didn't get too cold in my cooler. Any tips on organizing the cooler would be helpful. I do really well at the beginning of each trip ... then when we have left overs they seem to get lost and never eaten (sort of like home) and there is always something that freezes that shouldn't and something that I try to keep frozen that thaws! We have an old Sea Frost-engine driven-box like cold plate. I usually start off with two blocks of ice on the bottom to maintain cold and a bag of ice for drinks. I get so spoiled when delivering the 50-70 foot boats with the freezers! Any ideas ?


Those particular items do better at room temp or for a slightly extended stay - wrap in a brown paper and just place in a dark cool place like under one of the saloon storage spaces...If chilling celery - then use a rubbermaid or like container and place in a tablespoon of salt and fill with water (this will also usually revive wilted celery if not to long past the expiration date)...


----------



## pkstinn

*Wiking material...*

But I find chaffing an issue until it dawned on me to use the stuff I use when I bike. Works well, keeps you from getting the red bumps, and the dress or skirt is cooler.And it lasts a lot longer than talc.

Can you tell me what the stuff is that you use when you bike??


----------



## pkstinn

Ooops...learning how to use the site...can you please tell me what the stuff is when you bike?


----------



## filup501

pkstinn

Check out Body Glide...


----------



## NauticalFishwife

Jody, thank you for your tips on storing veggies. 
And PKSTINN... welcome to Sailnet! It is BodyGlide that I use too. It comes in a container that looks like deodorant and I buy mine at a bike shop.


----------



## J36ZT

...and I thought this thread might give me pointers on getting female crew...
Anyway, here is a tip. The shower on my boat originally drained into the bilge. I didn't like this idea and rigged up a separate closed container with its own bilge pump. To keep the system smelling "fresh," I dump a little mouth wash down the shower drain about once a week or more. So far, after six months or more, it's been working great...(yes I live aboard and shower every day).

Thanks for all the other ideas...

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## NauticalFishwife

J36... I feel like I'm confessing a nasty little secret ...but I actually spit my mouthwash into the head! Maybe I should alternate-head one morning, shower drain the next! We chicks welcome tips from the guys too..thanks for contributing!


----------



## jayme78

*Storing foods*

Just a note about storing foods together. Keep Tomatoes and bananas away from each other. Something in the tomato makes the banana go bad. Im not sure exactly why or what happens, but something I learned in culinary school.
Also, Joel and I saw these great little tubes of herbs at the grocery store. They were in packs of 3...mexican (garlic, chili pepper, cilantro) or Italian( basil, garlic, parsley) and various other combinations. Seemed perfect for sailing and cooking good meals with "fresh" herbs. We also saw individual salad dressing packets at the grocery store...but those you can collect from fast food places...


----------



## Yofy

We don't store most fresh vegetables or fruit in the fridge/ ice box. We store all our fresh fruit and vegetables except for fresh herbs and lettuce, year round in a locker that is under a banket in separate plastic bins. Manny installed plastic vents on the locker wall that faces out into the cabin so that there is good air circulation. The fruits and vegetables last one to two weeks without refrigeration depending on the type. Even when it's hott they are cool because they sit close to the water, under Yofy's waterline.

I refrigerate lettuce and fresh herbs like parsely and mint in small quantities. They always sit at the top of our icebox/ refrigerator. Manny found a refrigerator basket/ shelf that fits right at the top of our ice box. He drilled two metal shelf supports to the ice box edge and the basket sits on them. The basket is half the size of the ice box and can slide side to side for cleaning. This is the best thing that we did for food storage in a long time. Now I can organize milk products (cheese/ yogurt / butter) and small bunches of fresh herbs in the basket where they won't freeze but will stay cool. Drink cans and other things we want really cold stay at the bottom. Leftovers go in plastic containers on top of drink cans. Basket with milk products etc. sits at top.

Here's what my fruit and veggie locker looks like today, part way through week one. (onions and garlic are in a bin under the potatoes, yams etc.):








Robyn


----------



## sanctuarysam

*celery storage*



artbyjody said:


> Those particular items do better at room temp or for a slightly extended stay - wrap in a brown paper and just place in a dark cool place like under one of the saloon storage spaces...If chilling celery - then use a rubbermaid or like container and place in a tablespoon of salt and fill with water (this will also usually revive wilted celery if not to long past the expiration date)...


actually, celery stays freshest when wrapped tightly in aluminum foil.


----------



## SVAuspicious

I keep lettuce, celery, and carrots in the reefer. For normal, day-to-day living (I liveaboard) just about everything else stays in baskets on the counter. It may not last quite as long but I can see what I have and can adjust my menus to use up food before it goes off. On longer trips without the chance to shop I do separate things (potatoes in a bin forward, apples in a basket aft, bananas and other soft fruits in a bin on the floor of the shower).

Seeing what I have turns out to result in less waste than storage to get the last few minutes of palatable life from fruit and vegetables.

sail fast, dave
S/V Auspicious


----------



## Freesail99

> actually, celery stays freshest when wrapped tightly in aluminum foil.


If your celery happens to go limp and soft, sticking it in a glass of water, will bring it back to life and make it firm again.


----------



## sailingdog

Does that require you to add blue pills to the water?? 


Freesail99 said:


> If your celery happens to go limp and soft, sticking it in a glass of water, will bring it back to life and make it firm again.


----------



## Freesail99

sailingdog said:


> Does that require you to add blue pills to the water??


The moment I typed that, I knew that was coming. What took you so long ? (g)


----------



## sailingdog

Sorry, been off-line most of the day, taking family friends around the Freedom Trail... BTW, they're re-doing the rig on the USS Constitution. She sure looks strange with 2/3s of her rig missing.


Freesail99 said:


> The moment I typed that, I knew that was coming. What took you so long ? (g)


----------



## Mary51

*"Camp Soap" - good for dishes, hair, everything!*

This is a liquid soap I find at sporting goods stores in the camping supplies section. It's in a plastic bottle with pull up spout. It's good for washing in cold water and salt water, washing _anything_ in cold or salt water.

Best of all, it leaves my hair softer than many conditioners. It's green (literally).

I've used water softener (not fabric softener) as one step to clean up a long dirty holding tank, but don't think you'll need it for a tank cleaned often. The po was a guy . . . The holding tank was only a glassed in space under the v-berth (where I sleep when I have friends with me). Oy, the horror.

See you all out there, when I finally get over to the right coast.

Mary


----------



## JohnRPollard

Yofy said:


> Manny found a refrigerator basket/ shelf that fits right at the top of our ice box. He drilled two metal shelf supports to the ice box edge and the basket sits on them. The basket is half the size of the ice box and can slide side to side for cleaning. This is the best thing that we did for food storage in a long time. Now I can organize milk products (cheese/ yogurt / butter) and small bunches of fresh herbs in the basket where they won't freeze but will stay cool.
> 
> Robyn


Robyn,

That's a great idea with the basket in the fridge on sliding track. That would work well on our boat. Thanks for mentioning it!



eryka said:


> Anchoring, docking, or someone is doing bow watch navigating through fog or crab pot floats. Agree on a set of hand signals so the person on the bow can communicate with the helm without getting hoarse (or providing the evening's entertainment for the marina or anchorage!)
> 
> We use: an extended arm pointing means turn the helm in this direction, keep turning until you get an "ok" signal then stay on new course; hand with fingers slowly opening and closing means "creep forward slowly;" fist means "hold it right there," etc. You get teh idea - you don't have to use ours as long as you and your crew agree on what they mean.


Eryka,

We have found that hand signals work well too, particularly when setting or retrieving the anchor. Actually, they work well no matter what the make-up of the crew -- husband/wife, all male/female, whatever. Hollering over the noise of the engine is not especially effective, and in a crowded anchorage is not always appreciated by the neighbors!

When anchoring, we have found it is best for the person on the bow setting or retrieving the anchor to direct the navigation of the boat (sort of like the bridge crew of a ship giving orders to the engine room). Every one seems to have their own signals. We use a single index finger to indicate "forward", two fingers in the victory "V" to indicate "neutral", and three fingers to indicate "reverse".

During these manouvers, it is assumed that throttle speed will be in the high idle range, unless the signal is being spun in a circle, which means "rev up some". If rudder input is required, the signal is pointed in the desired direction, rather than held immediately overhead. When retrieving the anchor, a "thumbs up" means the anchor has broken free, and the person on the helm can now take over the navigation of the boat while the person on the bow finishes up with securing the anchor.

It's worked well for us so I just thought I'd mention in case anyone else could benefit. This is a great thread. Chick tips rule!!


----------



## sailhagg

I'm always looking for more stowage on our 30 footer. We have a teak door for the v-berth which locks in place against the hanging locker when not needed for privacy. I hung a soft shoe holder on it and use it for smaller items, wd-40, sunscreen, etc,. It's soft so it doesn't damage the door and when the door is locked against the locker it doesn't move around and best of all I got 20 extra storage spots. Oh, yeah...you can store extra flip flops as well.


----------



## tonybinTX

*Chaffing remedy*



pkstinn said:


> But I find chaffing an issue until it dawned on me to use the stuff I use when I bike. Works well, keeps you from getting the red bumps, and the dress or skirt is cooler.And it lasts a lot longer than talc.
> 
> Can you tell me what the stuff is that you use when you bike??


Use antiperspirant to help with the chafe.

Yeah. I thought it was odd too, until I moved from Colorado to Texas. If I'm going to be out working/playing in the heat and humid for more than a few hours, I "apply liberally to affected (not infected!) areas".

Try it. Trust me.


----------



## SailorPam

I store salad greens - either for tranport or left overs - in paper towelling inside a ziploc bag. The paper towels absorb the moisture the and leaves stay fresh longer. And it packs into small spaces better than the dang spinner that's the size of a basketball. 

I really like the placemat/shower mat idea!


----------



## NauticalFishwife

When browsing through K Mart the other day in search of "unnecessary plastic items" I came across a plastic water dispenser with a tap. It fits PERFECTLY wedged up against my cooling plate in the icebox. It's easy to get a glass in to dispense the water without taking it out and holds over a gallon. Hmmm if it holds water it would also hold mojitos .... !


----------



## lynn1120

*tips-- Head, Ice, other use for pancake mix*

1. assuming that nothing, other than body made, goes into the head-- why use TP-- get babywipes instead and empty head garbage once a day into larger waste bag-- you are cleaner between showers/swims and the head smells better

2. Take 500ml drinking bottle with one of those pop up squirty caps-- refill (your choice sea lake or fresh) with water, add squirt dish detergent and squirt baby oil-- use to "grease up the bowl"-- helps cut down on log jams.....

3. to extend ice cubes and give your electric fridge a break-- pick up some of the emergency blankets-- they are silver, very light weight, they sell here at Crappy Tire--lay on top of ice in the ice cooler and it will last almost three times longer, unless of course you get carried away with the luxury of ice and rum together... Laying the silver stuff over the food in your cold reefer allows you to turn it off at night and still the food will retain the chill so you save some energy too.

4. pancake mic can be used to make muffins and tea biscuits-- just change ratio of water to mix and add whatever-- I have used sausage meat or berries or chocolate....you don't need to keep eggs or milk on board


----------



## sailingdog

Lynn-

Be aware that normally spraying oil of any type in to a head holding tank system will generally tend to encourage anaerobic bacteria, which make the noxious odors, since it will tend to isolate the black water from the air... YMMV.


----------



## lynn1120

*hmm -- txs for the heads up on that SD*

ah well back to the drawing board ...


----------



## eryka

We run small amounts (a few Tbsp) of inexpensive cooking oil through the head as needed to lubricate the pump, usually once a week or so. And have had no bad side effects, either because of a smaller quantity than lynn1120 suggests, or because cooking oil is digestible?


----------



## sailingdog

Probably both.


----------



## J36ZT

OK, this is the second day this thread has appeared on the "homepage" of the forums. And today, there was an additional "Hersailnet" thread as well. Are you women taking over? If so, I thought I would slow your progress by making a very long post.

Anyway, here are a couple of tips...

When in the UAE, we had bees make a hive on the oxygen tank outside our clinic. The entomologist we called sprayed the bees with a "special" non-petroleum chemical from a squirt bottle. After much coaxing, I found out what the secret chemical was...water with a small amount of dish soap. Any soap that breaks up the surface tension of the water and allows water to enter the spiracles or trachea of the insect will drown them. A month ago, I filled my first crew position. Unfortunately, Mr Kit "T" Kat came with about 50 fleas. I used a solution of baby shampoo and a "flea comb." I finished up with a baby shampoo bath and rinse. No harmful chemicals to cause any concerns, one flea found and removed by comb per day for three days, and Kit is now flea free. I can't find any difference between a nit comb and a flea comb so either comb and treatment should work for all small parasites.

Here's a secret dive tip: When you first buy your dive mask, it'll come with a coating on the glass. I don't know why the coating is there, but it'll cause the mask to fog terribly. Use toothpaste on your fingertip and gently scrub the inside surface of the glass. Instead of spitting on the glass before you dive, lightly coat it with...yes, baby shampoo,and then gently rinse with seawater.

Instead of buying expensive "survival" foods, have a military friend get you some MRE's from their Commissary. Each MRE will have somewhere around 3,000 cal. With caution, they can be eaten even after their expiration dates. The military is routinely testing and extending shelf-lives. Chocolate usually goes bad first. If any packet is bulging, food item is obviously discolored, shows any signs of bacterial/fungal growth, or the food tastes bad, don't eat it. MRE's even come with a convenient heater packet!

Tips for you to pass on to the guys:

1. Boat lines can be washed in a washing machine. Use no soap or a very mild soap. However, you'll find out just how worn the line really is... and, it'll take awhile to untangle the line. Do NOT dry the line in a dryer!

2. Epoxy, without any fillers, will naturally flow like water until it hardens. Modeling clay works well to "prep" the area before you mix the epoxy. For example: coat a bolt with clay so the epoxy won't stick to it, or fill a hole with clay so the epoxy won't flow out. The clay can easily be removed later by scrubbing with soap and water.

OK, that should slow your takeover...

Thanks,

Marshall
Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## sailingdog

If you want the epoxy to fit tightly around the bolt, you're much better off using mold-release compound, usually PVA or wax of some sort.


----------



## J36ZT

Sailingdog is right. But, when it's late in the evening and all the marine stores are closed, one has to be creative. To fill a horizontal hole in an "emergency," I've made a spoon or cup type shape out of clay and stuck it on the surface in front of the hole. After the epoxy was cured, the clay was removed and epoxy sanded flush. Again, I know there are fillers that can be added to make the job easier. I guess what I'm trying to say is that some modeling clay in your cruising kit next to the epoxy might be a good idea.

I hope we haven't hijacked this thread from the ladies. My experience has been that women usually make better crew than men...mostly because they know all these really cool things that make life aboard so much easier. Thus, I wouldn't want to discourage any woman from sailing.

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## NauticalFishwife

J36- we women love it when you guys chime in! And I appreciate your comment about "women usually make better crew than men..." I've found myself the only female on many deliveries and often shared little secrets to make the trip more comfortable. One very hot, wet delivery before I'd crawl between the sheets I'd sprinkle a bit of talcom powder in the berth. My hot bunking mate loved it! Also nice to sprinkle it in boots and socks. And I love the idea of keeping clay on board. On more than one occasion I've had to use one hand to hold up something I'm screwing in, and the other hand for the screwdriver. And of course the screws had to be held captive in my mouth until ready to be used. How nice it would have been to have shaped the clay into a long snake, stuck the screws in the clay, then reached down with the screwdriver, put the head of the screwdriver into the slotted head of the screw, hold the screw with one finger and make it to it's place of holding. Thank you for your post. Sailingdog, is there truth to using mineral oil, because it doesn't get rancid?Or is that on old wives tale? I was always told to use that on my wooden cutting boards for that very reason.


----------



## sailingdog

Mineral oil is probably very good for cutting boards... not so good for holding tanks.


----------



## NauticalFishwife

So Dog, what you're telling me is that this old wife has fallen for an old wives tale?  I do use just a tad in the head because of lubrication. And really haven't had an odor problem-but then I'm good about getting it pumped out on a regular basis. What do you use to lubricate the head? I'm wondering if the fabric softener would also lubricate AND help clean sides of holding tank. What do you think?


----------



## lynn1120

*to prepare Newbie guests for the sailing experience*

we usually email them this article and a few others I have gleaned from this site--For people who have never been on a sailboat we have found it really sets up the experience and our expectations of their behavior and responsibility--on the few times we have not sent the docs ahead we have had problems ( ie drinking, inappropriate wandering "helping" etc) I have tried to keep it from being too overbearing and I think I have managed to touch on most of the things that drive me nuts....

On our boat I am the captain, and the cook and the swabby, so I do not have much time to babysit newbie's when we are underway.

I have not posted it in PDF form-- so feel free, if it will help you, to adjust for your own needs-- Have a great L Day weekend

Welcome aboard 
The

Wye Not

The home berth is at the Lakeside Marina, dock B slip 81, Elbow SK. You can park your vehicle in one of the parking lots at the top of the hill. There are staircases or you could choose to walk down the gravel path that starts at the northeast end of the south parking lot (across from the very tall pole/maststep that is used for raising masts). 
There is a small store at the marina and limited shopping facilities in Elbow.

About the Wye Not

She is thirty six- and a half feet long and at her widest the beam is twelve feet 6 inches. The Beneteau Corp, of France, built her in 2002. She was commissioned in Florida, and in 2003 she was shipped to Lake Texoma Texas and then to Elbow Saskatchewan in June 2008.

The Wye Not
Could sleep up to six people, and that would be three couples. More reasonably she sleeps two and occasionally four people (being two couples) She has a "Head" (Marine toilet) that needs some special care and attention, but more on that later.

There is a galley or kitchen that will hold only one person at a time. There is an ice chest, double sinks, pressure water; two-burner stove top and an oven and BBQ. We do have a marine cooler to hold beverages. There is an am/fm/ssb radio and an mp3 player and XM satellite radio on board but there is limited electrical power so if you plan on playing a lot of music-bring at least 6 AA batteries.

A sailboat is an extremely well engineered space. Each article on her has a specific place and function to fulfill. If you do not know something or would like to help-please ask first, we appreciate your help but we want everyone to be safe.

What to bring:
Soft white soled shoes-as white decks +black or hard soled shoes = messy disaster and you go overboard
Shorts
Bathing suit one or two
T shirts two
Sweater or sweat shirt and pants---it gets cool and wet when the dew falls

A one litre sports style bottle of water---you will get very dehydrated and we do have more water for you but having your own bottle to refill does make your life easier and allows you to monitor and make sure that you are keeping up with your fluid intake. DO NOT PLAN ON ONLY DRINKING BEER ETC&#8230;YOU WILL GET SICK AND DEHYDRATED, SO IT WIL BE IMPORTANT FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT OF DOWNWIND, before your start drinking.
Bring your belongings in a soft-sided bag-include some plastic bags for your dirty/wet laundry
Any personal specific food or beverage needs
Suntan lotion- we will have on board
Camera
Fishing rod---we have lots of tackle aboard
When arranging for your visit please help us coordinate who will bring ICE /food etc---this makes it easier and more fun for all of us

When you arrive:

Please plan to arrive a little early, that way you can get comfortable and tucked away before we set sail. If you are late we may very well sail without you.

It is customary to ask if you can come aboard, not only is this a charming bit of nautica but it allows those on board to make sure that it is in fact safe for you to come aboard.

You will be shown your berth for your trip, this is where you will keep your "stuff"-ask questions if you have any. You should secure your belongings so that they will not move once we are sailing-moving objects are dangerous when you are underway.

You will be shown the location of the head, life jackets. Fire extinguishers, flares, horn and life ring.

You will be told/shown how to use the head---it is not like a regular toilet! Please do not put anything into the head that does not come out of your body, there is a plastic receptacle for the "other" stuff. Don't worry I will empty that often! Heads have very tiny hoses that clog easily; you do not want to become any more familiar with those hoses than this. You also do not want to watch the crew having to clean out the hoses that you jammed with toilet paper. There are instructions in the head that will remind you of what you have to do.

Please be very careful when moving around on deck-always keep one hand on the boat, at the very least falling off will be embarrassing and could be very painful and dangerous. It is appreciated when you ask if you can go forward etc--you may not know it but we could about to manouver the boat ( ie tack) and your intended position might be a dangerous one.

When assisting on board make sure that you know exactly what to do and what to expect---we do not want you to be hurt, this is a +7 ton boat after all.

Quite often when sailing the boat "heels over" so the decks are not horizontal to the water. Do not be alarmed, the boat is designed to do this and will not tip over. It has something called a "keel" on the bottom, which acts as a counter weight. Be aware that Marty does sometimes forget this, and that keening noise does not indicate an equipement failure....

After your cruise any suggestions that you can offer to help us refine this guide further would be greatly appreciated.

Welcome aboard the Wye Not- have a great day on the water!


----------



## Stillraining

I like it and will modify it for our guests...Thanks


----------



## sailingdog

Nicely said lynn...gonna be swiping and modifying that.


----------



## sailhagg

Yeah, me too! I'll be fixing up my own copy later today. I've been working on mine but this is a great base! Thanks lynn1120


----------



## cpatters

*better late than never: ice cubes should clean your holding tank*

i've read around the site that *lots of ice cubes* chocked into your holding tank (via the tube not the toilet) will scrub the sides of the tank quite well.

g'day


----------



## sarafinadh

anyone tried one of these?










Save at RV Partscenter - RV Parts and Supply


----------



## NautiG

I think we should let the girls take over sailnet for a day. Of course, the Dawg could participate. 

OMFG, I am posting on hersailnet, am I a troll or what? (But seriously, thanks Sara for digging up a dead thread that has some good info.)


----------



## zeehag

oop sold thread --sorry!! wanted to delete but could not----smooth sailing!!!


----------

